
Ask HN: Best technical books of 2016? - adamnemecek
What are your favorite books you&#x27;ve read (&#x2F;tried to read, lol) in 2016?
======
tmaly
The 80/20 Principle by Richard Koch. I put off reading it years back when I
heard about the principle when I read the 4 hour work week. I thought just a
simple groking of the idea was enough. This past year I came across a few
posts where people mentioned it, and I decided to give it a read. Well worth
it if you are looking for a better way to be more effective.

------
hood_syntax
I'm not even halfway through it, but Parallel and Concurrent Programming in
Haskell by Simon Marlow. Great read so far.

------
vcarela
If you are interested in the new trends in AI, Deep Learning by Ian Goodfellow
can be your choice!

